# please help!!!



## Nismo4Life07 (Jul 16, 2007)

i have a 2007 nissan maxima 3.5SL and i was drving last night and i leaned back to straighten my back and i hears some loud clicking.. then my lumbar support deflated.. i tried to re-inflate it but it wouldnt inflate... now its stuck... it makes the noise like its trying to but it wont inflate... what happend!!!?!??!?!


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Take it to the dealer, they should fix it under warranty. Sounds like the lumbar support motor or whatever failed.


----------

